# مقابلة مع بكتيريا "إي كولاي"



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مقابلة مع بكتيريا "إي كولاي"






أجريت هذه المقابلة الافتراضية بين الإنسان وبين إحدى أنواع البكتيريا الخطرة التي تعيش في أمعائه وتدعى "إي كولاي" e. coli.


الإنسان : ما اسمك الكامل يا " إي كولاي"؟ 

إي كولاي: اسمي الكامل اسشيريشيا كولاي escherichiacoli

الإنسان : من أنت؟ وأين تعيشين؟ 

 إي كولاي: أنا مخلوقة مثلك، بكتيريا عصوية الشكل "سالبة الجرام" وعائلتي كبيرة فهناك مئات الأنواع. وأعيش في أمعاء الحيوان والإنسان. 

الإنسان: هل أنت مسالمة أم سامة؟ 

إي كولاي: معظم عائلتي من المسالمين، ونعيش في أمعائك، ولكن بعض أفراد عائلتي من النوع السام مثل "إي كولاي" نوع e.coli 0157:h7لأنها تفرز سموما خطيرة جدا. 

الإنسان: هل تسمحي لي بالحديث مع أختك السّامة إي كولاي h7؟ 

إي كولاي: تفضل.

الإنسان: كيف اعرف أنني قد أصبت بك يا " إي كولاي h7" السامة؟

"إي كولايh7": أسبب لك إسهالا خطيرا مصحوبا بالدم قد يستمر معك 5 إلى 10 أيام، إلى جانب مغص وآلام في البطن. 

الإنسان: يا لطيف!!؟ ولكن كيف يحدث ذلك؟ ومن أين تأتين؟

"إي كولايh7": أنا أعيش في أمعاء الماشية، وعندما تُذبحُ وتلوث لحومُها بما في أمعائها (روثها) أنتقل إليك مع اللحم. وعندما يفرم اللحم أنتقل إليك مع اللحم المفروم غير المطبوخ جيدا مثل الهامبرجر، وأسقط في الحليب من ضرع الماشية عند حلبها، وأصل إليك مع ماء الشرب الملوث بمياه المجاري، ولحم الخنزير، وقد أدخل إلى أمعائك مع بعض ما تتناوله: مثل عصير التفاح الملوث، الدّيك الرّوميّ, اللّحم البقري المشويّ, لحوم الساندويتش, الخضار غير المطبوخة جيدا، الجبن غير المغلي. أو السباحة في مياه ملوثة، وحتى بمصافحة يد ملوثة. 

الإنسان: إذن بالنظافة والطبخ الجيد، وعدم تناول الساندويتشات والوجبات السريعة، وغلي الحليب جيدا، وغسل اليدين جيدا قبل الأكل؛ سوف أنجو من سمومك.

"إي كولايh7": نعم، ولكن ماذا عن الأطفال (أقل من خمس سنوات) وكبار السن؟ فأنا قد أسبب لهم تلفا أو فشلا كلوياً hemolyticuremicsyndrome وانحلالاً بالدم، الأمر الذي يحتاج إلى عملية غسيل دم أو نقل دم، بالإضافة إلى مضاعفات أخرى مثل إجراء عملية استئصال لجزء من الأمعاء، بل قد يصاب المريض بالتشنجات أو السكتة الدماغية وقد ينتهي الأمر  بالوفاة.

الإنسان : وكيف لي أن أحمي نفسي منك؟ 

"إي كولايh7": اقرأ ما جاء أدناه في الوقاية.

*×     يجب طبخ جميع أنواع اللحوم المفرومة جيدا، وخصوصا الهامبورجر وما شابهه.

×     عدم تناول الساندويتشات التي تحوي لحوما خارج البيت؛ لاحتمال تلوثها وعدم طهيها جيدا.

×     تناول الحليب المغلي أو المعقم، وتجنب العصائر الجاهزة ومنها عصير التفاح. 

×     اغسل جيدا الفواكه والخضار، خاصة التي تؤكل نيئة كالسلطات. ويجب الانتباه إلى الأطفال وحمايتهم، خصوصاً الأقل من 5 سنوات أو كبار السن أو الذين يعانون من مناعة ضعيفة، أو الذين يتناولون أدوية مخفضة للمناعة مثل أدوية الكورتيزون عند الأطفال. 

×     الحرص على شرب الماء الوارد من "البلدية" مباشرة والمعالج بالكلور أو المطهرات الأخرى، وعدم الشرب من ماء لا ترعاه سلطة رسمية أو من ماء الخزانات الأرضية الذي قد يكون ملوثا بمياه المجاري المجاورة. 

×     تجنب بلع الماء أثناء العوم في برك السباحة.

×     تعليم الأطفال غسل اليدين بالماء والصابون الوافر بعد خروجهم من الحمام، خاصة أولئك الذين يعانون من الإسهال. 

×     عدم إدخال الأطفال الذين يعانون من الإسهال المسابح والبرك العامة؛ حتى لا تنتشر الجراثيم الموجودة في البراز. 

×     تقليم أظفار الأطفال وبقية أهل البيت؛ حتى لا تتجمع الجراثيم تحتها.* 

إن " إي كولاي" السامة هي بكتيريا سامة خطرة، وقد تكون قاتلة في الأطفال أقل من 5 سنوات وكبار السن؛ لعدم تمتعهم بمناعة جيدة. لذا يجب التقليل من تناول الأغذية خارج البيت، والطبخ جيدا داخل البيت، والنظافة التامة في المنزل أثناء تحضير الطعام.

منقووووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

حوار لطيف جدا .
شكرا نونوجيرل .


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*حوار جميل يا نونو
مكنتش اعرف انك بتتكلمي 
اي كولايي
شكرا علي الموضوع 
والنصائح الغاليه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> مقابلة مع بكتيريا "إي كولاي"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*حوار راقي وجميل

شكرا" nonogirl89

سلام المسيح

*​


----------

